# manzurii



## eteson (Jan 1, 2015)

My second true manzurii
This one is very special because of the deep pouch colouration. Petals are light apple green, it was hard to get accurate tones in the cell phone picture.
I will post an update in a couple of days taken with a real camera.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2015)

Sweet! Is it fragrant?


----------



## eteson (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes it is... a rose scent, more sweetish than in regular schlimii


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice. I hope someday to have a blooming size one.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 1, 2015)

Sweet!! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## eteson (Jan 1, 2015)

Eric I sow the selfing of the first one about two weeks ago... but I think that soon you could get good certified manzurii in the US.. in any case I do have some other plants here for you... do yo want to come to colombia on vacation?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 1, 2015)

eteson said:


> Eric I sow the selfing of the first one about two weeks ago... but I think that soon you could get good certified manzurii in the US.. in any case I do have some other plants here for you... do yo want to come to colombia on vacation?



Can he put me in his suitcase so I can come, too?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2015)

eteson said:


> Eric .. in any case I do have some other plants here for you... do yo want to come to colombia on vacation?


I wish. 


SlipperFan said:


> Can he put me in his suitcase so I can come, too?


Dot, we know you only go 1st Class!


----------



## eteson (Jan 1, 2015)

Travel here is cheap... in august there is the Medellin Show a big and nice show... with amazing plants to see... I am sure you would enjoy it!


----------



## abax (Jan 1, 2015)

I like the manz. very much and it's the first one I've ever seen. The contrasting pouch color is really nice. Send money and plane tickets and
I'll be there as soon as possible! ;>)


----------



## eaborne (Jan 2, 2015)

Fantastic bloom!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats on number 2. This one looks great.


----------



## eteson (Jan 2, 2015)

I thought that I had posted the number one... but probably I did not...
In any case this is Number one:




Both plants coming from the same population...


----------



## Clark (Jan 2, 2015)

Perfect.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 2, 2015)

Both are sweet!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 2, 2015)

They look adorably small. Amazing little Phrags.


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 2, 2015)

they both are very nice


----------



## eteson (Jan 2, 2015)

The flower is fully open...
The apple green color is starting to fade to white but the real color is very hard to get in the picture...

I added a family picture also for comparison.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow. :smitten:

I don't know which one I like better, but the one on the left has such a nice shape and I love that almost white colour it has.


----------



## eteson (Jan 2, 2015)

The one in the left is anguloi, manzurii in the center and a typical schlimii to the right.


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow!! Please tell me that you are going to have flasks available soon!?!?

Will be in Brazil in Feb but after seeing this picture I wish it was Columbia. 

Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abax (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh my, all three are lovely. Great growing!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 3, 2015)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. The darker one looks like a mini (green) cyp reginae


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice group. All you need is blooming andeetae and I'd have to take a trip!


----------



## eteson (Jan 3, 2015)

Tyler, Brazil and Colombia are close... even sharing border! 

Cnycharles, yes it is surprising... it is also similar to delenatii... not only in shape and color but also the scent! Is Cyp reginae scented? Never saw one in person...

Eric andreettae is always blooming here... but i am losting inteterest in it... petals twist as propellers the substance of the flowes is weak... hope some of the 4N turned to be better to start breeding for shape and substance...
I was using andreettae to get some whites but now I am using mostly anguloi because it has much better shape, substance... an it is compact.


----------



## Parryaw (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow! I am very jealous!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 3, 2015)

eteson said:


> The one in the left is anguloi, manzurii in the center and a typical schlimii to the right.



You really ought to publish that photo somewhere, Eliseo.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 3, 2015)

I'll have the anguloi then, thank you.


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2015)

eteson said:


> The one in the left is anguloi, manzurii in the center and a typical schlimii to the right.



I'd take one of each Eliseo:clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 3, 2015)

Very nice manzurii, I like them both! Thanks for sharing!
Very interesting to see those species side by side!


----------



## John M (Jan 4, 2015)

I love the family shot. They are wonderful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I wish.
> 
> Dot, we know you only go 1st Class!



I wish!


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 5, 2015)

eteson said:


> Tyler, Brazil and Colombia are close... even sharing border!
> 
> Cnycharles, yes it is surprising... it is also similar to delenatii... not only in shape and color but also the scent! Is Cyp reginae scented? Never saw one in person...




Very nice pictures! I especially like the "family shot" to see the differences between the species! Can't wait to see the results of your crosses, and flasks of these rare species when they are available!

To answer your Cyp. reginae question, I have them growing in my yard (and they are native here to Minnesota and our State Flower), so I can answer your question, yes they are scented! A very light sweet scent. Below is a picture of one of my clumps in bloom. Notice it has a little fly on the rim of one of the petals, and a little solitary bee that I captured in flight in the lower right corner, which either one of them may be one of it's natural pollinators.





Robert


----------



## eteson (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot Robert,
What a nice picture of this wonderful species... Then it seems to be a nice example of convergent evolutulion...

Amazing nature!


----------

